# La Feirria (sp?)



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a 2 bedroom half-board at this resort in Tuscany Italy that is on hold from an ongoing RCI search.  I am thinking against confirming this, but would appreciate any feedback from Tuggers to help in the decision.

Thanks!


----------



## jkkee (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm also interested in hearing about this resort as we are staying here in November.  There is one review (from 2006) on the resort here on tug, it wasn't negative so we decided to take our chances.  I asked for people opinions here awhile ago and go no response, hopefully your post will have more luck  That would be good for both of us!


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know about the half-board, but getting a 2 bedroom is amazing. There are some reviews here I think and also reviews on RCI. I have a regular 1 bedroom for 6/12/2010 confirmed, and was thrilled to find it. From what I've read the food is good, but don't remember the cost. Do you have to pay a cost for every person that the unit holds even if only say 3 are there? Or is it per person? My only hesitation is there are so many wonderful places to eat in Italy I would be afraid of paying the fee and not using it...or worse, using it and feeling I missed something. BTW when is your reservation hold?

Just my HO,


Joy


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 8, 2008)

*Half-board fees*

I read reviews here & on RCI and would have confirmed had it not been for the @350-400euro per person half-board charge!!  

With my home resort's maintenance fee, the RCI exchange fee and the half-board cost, I am approaching 2g's for the week for me & DH-too rich for my blood. And I really didn't want to be locked in to eating at the same place every day, when Tuscany has so many dining opportunities!

Thanks, Joy & jkkee for your replies.  I am going to the sightings board now to list the date of the week I just released.


----------



## joycapecod (Aug 8, 2008)

I ate in Rome for less than that for a week! We stayed in a hotel where breakfast was included, but ate the other meals "out."  Spending 700 to 800 Euro for 2 of us...I don't think so, especially since DH and I aren't big eaters. 

Can you limit your search by non-inclusive resorts?

BTW, Umbria and Tuscany are fantastic and I can't wait to go back. If all else fails, there are several sites where you can rent an apartment for as many days as you like. That may be the "better" was to go and some even have laundry in the unit. I am looking for a second week to my 6/12/10 reservation, but if I don't find one I'll rent an apartment for the extra week.

Joyce


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 8, 2008)

*Flexible*

Renting is definitely an option, Joy.  I am looking to fill a week between 2 confirmed weeks elsewhere in the EU, and have a generic search for Italy-inland and the Venice area.  If no good t/s match is made by @3 months prior to the start of our trip, we might consider a week Med cruise as well. Extra Vacations and Last Call may provide options too, especially in Spain.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 8, 2008)

IMO you did the right thing by turning down a required half-board - way too many other places you'll want to be at many of the mealtimes. 

(That's my TUG review - we didn't ever even eat there, though we'd intended to, the restaurant is very pretty and didn't seem too expensive for its type. My recollection is their dinners were around 20+ Euros, so the half-board prices don't sound like a huge savings beyond paying by the meal. I believe they serve 2x a day, and they'll ask you whether you want to sign up for this half-board option when you check in. The restaurant seemed somewhat known locally and people come there just to eat.  However - there was excellent pizza in town, just a stroll away, at the bridge by the waterfalls, for about a dollar a slice!)

For anyone travelling to Italy in summer and waiting for another Italy exchange match - you might not want to overlook the Italian Alps as an option. There are only a couple of resorts with ratings, not many - but I'd go back to those mountains in a heartbeat.


----------

